# Speicherverbrauch Windows 7 32/64 Bit



## Blauer Kuckuck (14. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich werde mir bald eine SSD kaufen, auf der dann das Betriebssystem (Win7 Ultimate) und die meisten Programme sein werden. Bislang benutze ich wegen meinen 4Gig RAM die 64-Bit-Version von Windows, allerdings überlege ich, auf der SSD wegen des niedrigen Speicherverbrauchs die 32-Bit-Variante zu installieren.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel mehr Speicherplatz Win7 64Bit und die ganzen Programme etwa im Vergleich zur 32-Bit Variante brauchen?

Danke schonmal und liebe Grüße,
Blauer Kuckuck


----------



## underloost (14. Februar 2010)

also was bei den nomalen Tools und Programmen in der 64bit version im Vergleich zur 32er anfällt weiß ich nicht...ich glaub aber das der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen ist

und bei Vista und Win7 is der Unterschied zw. 32 und 64bit glaub 4GB mehr auf Seiten der 64bit Version


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

ich glaube das macht so 1.5 bis 2 Gig aus. Aber da gibts ein paar die wissen das biss aufs Bit genau die kommen gleich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

Mein Win7 x64 Ultimate ist nun schon ein paar Tage alt [November 09] und schluckt ohne Pagefile knapp 14G. Tool, Spiele, Eigene Dokumente usw. liegen nicht auf der Win7-Partition! Nur wegen ein paar GB auf 64 Bit verzichten? Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2010)

Der Unterschie ist so gering, dass ich schon zu 64-Bit Version greifen würde.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2010)

meine system festplatte wo keine progis oder spiele drauf sind, kein internet files, keine temps usw nimmt mom ca 32gb ein. 7 64bit.


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Februar 2010)

Mein Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit nimmt im mom 25 gb ein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

Wie kriegt ihr das so fett?


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Februar 2010)

Da Windows in der AMD64-Version ja Kompatibel zu reinen x86-Programmen bleiben will, werden bei Windows für AMD64 auch alle Bibliotheken für x86 zusätzlich installiert. Wie viel Speicher das ausmacht, kann ich aber nicht sagen. (Bei Linux für AMD64 kann man die x86-Kompatibilität nachinstallieren, weil sie nicht gleich mitgeliefert wird. Da sind es einige 100MB, die zusätzlich auf der Platte landen.)

Durch die längere Datenbreite nimmt auch der benötigte Speicherplatz für jedes einzelne Programm zu. Das sind im Schnitt etwa 5%. Allerdings variiert das je nach Programm.

Allerdings würde ich dennoch nicht auf die x86-Variante zurückgreifen. Einmal kostet eine Windows-Lizenz für x86, die deine 4GiB Ram voll nutzen darf, ab 2000€, zum anderen ist die Leistung von AMD64-Programmen z.T. deutlich höher als die von x86-Programmen. (7zip z.B. ist 50% schneller.) Das gilt zwar nicht für x86-Programme, aber irgendwann müssen die alten Zöpfe auch mal ab.

PS: Warum braucht Windows so viel Platz? Mein OS passt auf eine CD. Oo


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr das so fett?



Oh das is nicht schwer.^^
Bisl Programme da, bisl Savegames dort.. und schon ist man auf fast 60 GB, so wie ich.


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

klare Antwort : 

Das doppelte Verbrauch das 64 Bit an HDD Speicher
ich würde 32 Bit nehmen, die meisten Tools und Programme  über 90 % der Software 
sind heute alle in 32 Bit; 64 bit taugt nichts  ist inkompatibel ;kein 64  Bit Fierfox nur in englisch  kein 64 Bit Flash,keine deutsche  kostenlose Sprach Ausgabe lässt sich läuft  nicht mit 64 Bit , 
ich rede von der Sprachdatei  die in Windows nur in englisch  ist , 
alles doppelt gemopelt , 2 x IE 8, 2 x WMPL 
ein richtiges OS Chaos genau wie  bei Vista .


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Ahja. Fireox nur in Englisch.. Komisch mein Firefox ist wunderbar auf Deutsch...
Inkompatibilität? Mit was? Hardware von vor 10 Jahren, wundert mich nicht, ist nun mal so.

Und das 64 Bit das doppelte an Speicherplatz verbraucht stimmt nicht. So müsste ich mit nem 32 Bit OS auf 30 GB kommen. Das geht sich aber sicherlich nie im Leben aus.


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

dann musst du ja ein richtiges wunder kind sein,
der Firefox in der 64 Bit Vers. wird nur in englisch angeboten , damit dann versuchen Flash Animation im Web. ist die reinste Katastrophe ,
ich habe hier 32 und 64 Bit System du musst   hier keine ausgedachten Märchen  erzählen , auch ein klein wenig mehr Ram nimmt das 64 BIT OS weg .
ich arbeitet jeden Tag mit 64 noch und jetzt auf diesen PC mit 32 Bit OS , diese s.g. 64 Bit Windows laufen beschissen das hat sich mit Win7 nicht geändert ,
..wenn zu viele 32 Bit Programme Tool laufen weil es davon keine 64 bit gibt,  fängt  es  oft an zu ruckeln  das ganze OS , läuft dann nicht mehr flüssig , weil ständig das OS zwiscen 32 und 64 hin und her schaltet.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Besser du solltest dir nicht immer Märchen ausdenken.. Auf Dauer nervt das!
Und wieso sollte man eine 64 Bit Version von FF nutzen? Was hat man davon? Wenn man kein Englisch kann, dann soll man halt die 32 Bit Version installieren.. wayne intressierts...

Das 64 Bit mehr RAM verbraucht habe ich auch nie abgestritten.. Ich habs nicht mal erwähnt.. 

Auch das mit deinen "Programme Tool" (Was auch immer das genau sein soll...) kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Kommt auf keinem 64 Bit OS vor an dem ich bis jetzt gesessen bin.... Und ja das waren mehr als ein oder zwei.. falls du jetzt wieder auf allwissend machen willst und meinst ich hätte überhaupt keinen Plan...


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

madintel, du hast keine ahnung und halt dich bitte aus sachen raus die du nicht verstehst.
ich nutze 64bit seit vista sp1, hab seit nov 7 64bit und noch nie probleme gehabt. alles läuft. ausser mein alter canon scanner, der 8-9j alt ist. und ich hab viele programme und spiele. bsp knights of the old republic, 2003 oder so kams raus, läuft ohne probs. oder dark forces, jedi knight, läuft alles. also bitte, sei mal still.
ah ja, alle komprimierungstools laufen auch ohne probleme.


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

und es verbucht mehr HDD Speicherplatz ,
fast das doppelte ,
Ob dir das nun passt oder nicht, das 32 Bit Win 7 ist unproblematischer als die 64 Bit Version


----------



## sph3re (15. Februar 2010)

seit wann gibts überhaupt offiziell firefox in 64bit?


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

amdintel, lies meinen post, es ist seit langen nicht mehr problematisch!


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

die gibt es nicht offiziell, die ist auch nicht auf der offizellen Web. Seite zu finden, da musste lange nach suchen , es gibt nur eine englisch sprachige Bastel Version  vom Firefox 64 die ein Mitarbeiter von Mozilla macht .


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Mein 32 Bit 7 und mein 64 Bit 7 verhalten sich genau gleich. Bis auf das der Rechner mit 32 Bit leistungsschwächer ist. Es läuft alles gleich, es funktioniert alles gleich und fast das doppelte an Speicherplatz auf der HDD verbrauchts 64er auch nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht aus welcher Computer Bild Ausgabe du das hast...

Und wenn es FF nicht mal offiziell in 64 Bit gibt, wayne intressierts was da irgendein Mozilla Progger so in seinem Keller macht.^^


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

boh echt und woo hasten den Flash 64 Adobe Player für den IE 8 mit der 64 Bit vers. her ?
Und Firefox 32 oder 64 Bit damit Flash viel Spaß  dabei


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

amdintel ist so einer der nur gegen den strom schwimmen will, bildniveau halt. 

jedenfalls, heutzutage wäre es blöd sich nicht 64bit zu holen, da wir speichertechnisch schon lange die möglichkeit haben dies zu nutzen und bald auch brauchen werden. 4gb sind seit ca 2j standard, bald werdens 8 sein.. das geht nur mit 64bit, alleine schon die graka haben immer mehr videospeicher der auch angerechnet wird, also 1gb vram plus 4gb ram machen bei 32bit effektiv nur noch 3.0gb ram aus, was langsam zu wenig ist wenn man ein paar sachen im hintergrund laufen hat. die meisten spiele laufen über 32bit, haben aber keine prob mit 64bit os. und es gibt immer mehr spiele die 64bit unterstützen, wie crysis usw.

amdintel, man kann auch die normale 32bit version im ie nutzen, genau so wie die von firefox, das interessiert den browser nicht!


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

genau Blödsinn ist es sich ein 64 Windows zu holen 
wo man dann ganz schnell fest stellen muss
das eine ganze menge nicht läuft und es  dafür auch keinen Ersatz gibt ,
die meisten Hersteller setzten weiter auf 32 Bit
da gibt so viele das würde  hier die  Seiten komplett füllen, 
angefangen vom  AbiSuite, IrfanView, Total Commander  bis hin zu Nero  alles in 32 Bit,
selbst "Teile des Grafikkarten  CCC Ati/AMD Panles  sind in 32 Bit"  auch einen Teil des Realtek Panles 32 bit, 
wenn ihr ein Echtes 64 Bit wollt ,
müster Linux nehmen... denn euer dolles 64 Bit Windows
ist nur eine MogelPackung  ist  gar kein echtes 64 Bit Windows,  sondern  ein mischmasch aus 32  und 64 Bit
Teilen zusammen geschusters OS , 
das dann auch noch  mehr HDD Platz belegt , 
Der ein zigste Vorteil ist nur das mehr Ram verwalten kann Ram den man eigentlich gar nicht  braucht ,
wo für ... für Internet ? Games ?   Media oder  Bild Bearbeitung  ?

was willste also damit und wo zu ? 
das iss leider irgendwie etwas Unsinn 64 Bit Windows .


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Oh es gibt durchaus Anwendungsbereiche wo 8 GB RAM und mehr nützlich sein können.
Selbst bei manchen Games bringt mehr RAM einen kleinen Vorteil, der ist zwar fast nicht zu erwähnen, aber er ist da.

Und wenn die Software Hersteller weiterhin auf 32 Bit setzen, dann solltest du nicht 64 Bit Windows schlecht reden, sondern die Hersteller die es nicht mit 64 Bit hinbekommen...


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

es gibt da nix schlecht zu reden weil es einfach schlecht ist und ein  OS ist nur so gut wie die angeboten Software die es dafür gibt oder nicht gibt, (sonst würde es heute  noch Amiga/Atari  geben );
deine 32 Bit Programme die  du in einem 64 Bit Windows startest können auch nur 3.2 MB  vom Ram nutzten 
der Rest des Ram Speicher wird nicht genutzt  von der 32 Bit Software ! Code mal mit Nero einen Video Flim im mpq4 um mit deinem 64 Bit OS das geht auch nicht schneller als mit einem 32 Bit OS .


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

kapierst du es nicht? ein 32bit programm kann nur ca 3gb ram nutzen, richtig. aber wenn du da drei programme auf hast, und du hast 8gb, könnte zb jedes programm über 2gb nutzen und der rechner muß nicht nachladen weil der ram voll genutzt werden kann. bei nem 32bit os gäbe es dann ne nachlade orgie. ausserdem, im etwas teuren profi bereich gibt es immer mehr 64bit programme, zb video und bildbearbeitung.


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

ja ja klar dein IE 8 nimmt auch 4 GB RAm weg.
gröhl, 
das gibt es noch nicht aba versuch mal ein Flash 
oder ein Flash Game das 20 GB hat zu starten ... 
viel spass dabei  mit deinem 64 Bit Windows das geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht weil dein Flash Player nur in einer 32 Bit  Vers. gibt , da musste dann auf Linux ausweichen um das nutzten zu können .


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

oh man so schwer ist das nicht. mal angenommen, ich hab wie jetzt ie8 32bit auf, und dazu noch ein videobearbeitungsprogramm, so ein fettes wie von magix. dann will ich noch im hintergrund musik hören während der da am berechnen ist.. und dann mach ich noch ein bilder bearbeitungsprogramm auf um bilder zu bearbeiten, verkleinern, die ich ins vid einfügen will. dann mach ich noch win mail zwischendurch auf um emails zu checken oder schreiben, und dann hab ich noch icq auf, vielleicht auch noch msn.. dann noch die sidebar, paar andere anzeigen usw.. glaub mal, mit nem 32os was dann nur 3.2gb ram unterstützt wird es seeehr eng. hingegen, 8gb ram und 64bit os..


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

ja schwer zu begreifen das dein 64 Bit Windows gar kein echtes 64 Bit OS ist .


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nur 3.2 MB  vom Ram nutzten




Wirklich, gleich so viel... lol



amdintel schrieb:


> Code mal mit Nero einen Video Flim im mpq4 um mit deinem 64 Bit OS das geht auch nicht schneller als mit einem 32 Bit OS .



Sorry, aber mit diesem Müll der sich Nero nennt, kann ich nicht dienen...


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

der kernel ist 64bit und unterstützt mehr als 16gb ram, die ich nutzen kann. das die kleinen features drumherum vielleicht nur 32bit haben ist doch latte, es läuft. und alle programme, spiele, tools usw laufen ohne probleme, ohne leistungseinbußen super, egal ob die 32bit oder 64 haben. und damit kann ich den speicher vollpacken. was ist so schlimm daran? es läuft. programme die zu zeiten von win98 rausgekommen sind zählen nicht mehr, dafür gibts neue.


----------



## Lyran (15. Februar 2010)

Das hat ja echt epische Ausmaße angenommen hier 

20GB Flash Game und unbedingt 64bit Browser alles klar

Wie schon gesagt, wenn man mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen hat sind die 3,2GB Ram die du mit x86 addressieren kannst schnell weg, 8GB bringen da schon einen ordentlichen Schub. Außerdem muss ein Spiel nicht in x64 gecodet sein um von mehr Ram profitieren zu können 

Inkompatibilitäten hatte ich noch nicht einmal mit Win7 x64, selbst auf nem alten P4 3,2GHz mit 1 (!) GB DDR 1 Ram läuft Win 7 x64 sehr schnell, soviel zum Thema Ramverbruach bei 64bit Betriebssystemen.. 64bit gehört die Zukunft, kommende Anwendungen werden mehr Ram brauchen, und den kannst du nur mit x64 zur Verfügung stellen.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (15. Februar 2010)

Lustige Diskussion. Ich bin seit Vista auf 64 Bit umgestiegen und bis auf ein paar sehr alte Programme ging bisher alles wunderbar. Selbst wenn die Software nur 32Bit ist wo ist das Problem? Brauch es TotalCommander usw. in 64Bit? Spätestens wenn man wie ich mehrere Systeme virtualisiert ist man sehr froh über 64Bit und die damit verbundene Möglichkeit mehr als 4GB RAM zu verwalten.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

was du hier als Müll bezeichnet weil keine Ahnung ,
dann kuck mal, was heute 2010 alles 64 Bit ist ,
das sind 1 von 100 , Brenn Tools und Programme,
davon ein recht großer Teil die nicht ein mal Core CPUs 
unterstützen  z.b. das hochgelobte CDBurnerXP ,
ich kenne nur ein einziges das wirklich für 64 Bit ist 
dabei sehe ich grade das selbst  LightScribe 
nur in 32 Bit gibt ?
Den meisten Usern ist gar nicht deutlich bewusst was 
uns u.a. heute als Neu verkauft wird, 
in Wirklichkeit uralt Software ist wo man ein bissen 
Optik verändert hat  und weil das so ist,
 macht ein 64 Bit Windows nun mal keine Sinn und Zweck .
Und jeder weiss das diese zahlreichen 32 Bit Anwendungen gut das 64 Bit OS ausbremsen ,
was das Windows immer hin und her zwitschen 
muss zwischen 32 und 64 Bit, 
ob dir das nun passt oder nicht es ist so .


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2010)

doch macht es, nur du wirst es nie kapiern. nun geh schlafen, kleine kinder dürfen so spät eigentlich gar nicht mehr auf sein.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

Micosoft hat im 64 OS alles doppelt und dreifach abgelegt, 
damit 32 Bit  Programme  in einer 64 Bit OS Umgebung laufen wegen der Kompatibilität
und das ist nichts anderes als eine schlecht Notlösung !
und das ist bei einem reinem 32 Bit OS nicht notwendig weil bei eine 32 Bit Windows 
keine 64 Bit Sachen laufen und nicht lauffähig sind 
 ist vielleicht auch etwas schwer zu begreifen ? Daher braucht dein dolles 64 Bit Windows
das doppelte an HDD Platz .
Ist vielleicht auch etwas schwer zu begreifen wenn man keine Ahnung hat ?
Im Zweifelsfall Fall kannste dich  bei Microsoft erkundigen,
die werden die das gleiche erzählen !


----------



## Macximilian (16. Februar 2010)

Was ich persönlich nicht verstehe ist, was bei amdintel immer "nicht läuft".
Ob die CPU jetzt mit x86- oder x64-Architektur ausgestattet ist, kann doch der Software herzlich egal sein.
Das Betriebsystem emuliert bei einer x86-Architektur-Software die Programmabläufe, sodass sie genauso auch auf einem x64-System genutzt werden kann.
Der Geschwindigkeitsverlust, der durch das Emulieren entsteht, ist so klein, dass dieser durch die Leistungssteigerung der x64-Architektur der CPU ausgeglichen wird.
Bei x64-Programmen erlebt man im Benchmarkbereich sogar diese kleine Leistungssteigerung.
Das ist keine Notlösungs-Kompitabilität, sondern Emulation (= Nachahmen).
Und dass ich alte Programme vor 2000 nicht so leicht nachahmen kann, wie heutzutage entwickelnde, dürfte klar sein. ^^

Ich persönlich bin froh, dass mein x64-System mehr als 2^32 Bytes Speicher addressieren kann, ich arbeite teilweise mit mehreren virtuellen PCs, die alle locker 2GB schlucken, um selbst flüssig zu laufen.
Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich diese Mittel nicht aufwenden darf.

Das Doppelte an Speicherplatz?
Wenn ich ein Emulationswerkzeug code, dass mir die x86-Programmabläufe in x64-Programmabläufe nachahmt, dann ist das doch nie so groß, wie die Größe der originalen x86-Programmabläufe.
Schon das miteinander zu vergleichen und zu sagen "doppelt so groß" ist ja logischerweise falsch.
Ich hab hier einen Unterschied von 4GB bei der OS-Größe zwischen x86 und x64.
Und bei den Programmen ist es auch nicht das Doppelte.
Da bräuchte man keine Emulation, sondern würde einfach das Programm 1x für 32bit und 1x für 64bit schreiben, _das _wäre dann das Doppelte.
Und die 4GB.
--> Wayne?!


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

dann müssen ja alle Backup Programme hier lügen und auch die Festplatten Anzeige,
das wird dir vielleicht dein Frisör alles glauben ,
und was soll bitte schön immer dieses hoch loben dieser 64 Bit Windows ,
wenn man da nur sehr eingeschränkt alles benutzten kann, weil vieles nicht läuft ?


z.b. diese deutsche Sprach Datei , "RSSolo4GermanSteffi" diese läuft nur mit
XP, Vista und Win 7 32 Bit aber nicht mit dne 64 Bit Vers. und falls wir es noch nicht 
gemerkt haben, fehlt in Windows generell immer die Deutsche Sprach Ausgabe !
diese brauche ich und benutzte diese auch sehr oft !
mein Fax Programm läuft übrigens auch nicht mit 64 Bit Windows von Vista/Win 64 Bit, 
aber mit der 32 Bit Vers. problemlos ...
ich bin u.a  auf das Fax Programm   > "dringend" < angewiesen auch auf das 
"qualifizierte  Fax Protokoll als Sende Nachweis" , 
und habe u.a  meinen PC nicht nur zum spielen .
und ob nun dieses 64 Bit OS ein bißchen schneller ist in den Benchmaks dafür kann ich mir auch nichts kaufen,
wenn ich nur 64 Bit hätte  kann ich keine wichtigen Fax Schreiben mehr  mit dem PC senden 
mir dadurch  ein Schaden in 3Stelliher Höhe   entsteht !


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2010)

Das „Problem“, dass amdintel hat, ist dass Windows in der AMD-Version viele Teile der x86-Version gleich mit installiert. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass viele alte Programme gegen die x86-Version gebaut wurden und sonst eben nicht laufen würden. Somit ist tatsächlich einiges doppelt vorhanden. (Emuliert wird da nichts, das ist alles echt.)

Bei Linux zum Beispiel, wo der Distributor schnell alles gegen die neuen (AMD64-) Versionen neu kompilieren kann, konnten die alten Zöpfe schon 2002 abgeschnitten werden. Windows ist da etwas träger. Allerdings liefert Windows XP auch immer noch das komplette 16Bit-Subsystem mit (das ist das mit dem Sicherheitsloch). Wenigstens das wurde mit Vista teilweise entfernt. Insgesamt sind die AMD64-Versionen auf dem nicht flüchtigen Speicher tatsächlich viel größer — und nicht mal Microsoft hat es offenbar geschafft, alle Programme für die modernere Umgebung neu zu kompilieren, weshalb sie laut amdintel „fehlen“.

Abgeschnitten werden sie Zöpfe hoffentlich, bald. MS könnte sich entschließen, den alten Kram komplett in die VM zu verfrachten. Leider ist Kompatibilität mit den Vorgängerprodukten _das_ Feature, über das Windows verkauft wird…

Jetzt möchte ich auch noch mal mit dem „Adressierungs-Vorurteil“ aufräumen. Auch Windows auf 32-Bit-Architekturen kann schon 16TiB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen. Nur kostet die Lizenz, die das erlaubt, sagenhafte 2000€. Hier hat MS erfolgreich ein Verkaufs-Argument geschaffen, indem andere Versionen beschnitten werden.

Zum Abschluss spreche ich mich dann aber doch weiterhin für AMD64 und gegen reines x86 aus: Die überflüssigen Programme kann man komplett löschen und mit dem Argument, Plattenplatz zu sparen, könnte er sich auch ein DOS installieren. (Ja, ich weißt, dass auch Windows ein DOS ist, ich meine nicht die Betriebssystem-Gattung sondern den Produktnamen.) Windows für AMD64 hat Vorteile und diese liegen unter anderem  in der Geschwindigkeit (z.B. 1,5-fache Leistung bei der Komprimierung, also einer alltäglichen Aufgabe) und in der relativ günstigen Lizenz für Speicheradressierung. Der Speicherplatzverbrauch dürfte zwar tatsächlich höher sein, aber die meisten Daten auf der Platte kommen eben nicht vom Betriebssystem, sondern von den Programmen. Und die bleiben gleich groß. Mediaplayer, etc. kann man löschen. Was amdintel hier bringt sind größtenteils Vorurteile und verkrampftes Festhalten an Uralt-Programmen. Er behauptet ja sogar, Firefox liefe nur mit reinem x86. Ich dagegen nutze seit 6006(!) eine AMD64-Version.

*Anmerkungen zu den Namen der Architekturen:*
AMD64 meint die Architektur. AMD hat sie mit dem Athlon64 auf den Markt gebracht und bei einem Patenttausch mit Intel gegen SSE3 getauscht. Intel nennt es EM64T, Microsoft x64. Ich benutze AMD64, weil es der eigentliche Name und damit am genauesten ist.

x86 meint ebenfalls die Architektur. Allerdings habe ich AMD64, welches ebenfalls eine x86-Architektur ist, ausgeblendet. Somit steht x86 eigentlich für i386 bis i686. Allerdings werden i386 und i486 von Microsoft nicht mehr unterstützt, weshalb es sich eigentlich nur auf i586 und i686 bezieht.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

habe mit dem 32 Bit OS in keiner Art  und weise irgendwelche Probleme was Kompatibilität
u.a auch zu etwas älterer Software,  an geht läuft eigentlich alles  rund  auch mit Win 7 Home Prermium 
läuft z.b. Paranon 8se als währe nie was gewesen ,
das läuft aber mit der 64 Bit Vers. von Vista/Win 7 wieder nicht .
auch wenn ich sehr viele Tools und Programmen laufen hatte hatte ich  noch nie das Problem mit den 32 OS 
das der Ram 3.2/4 GB nicht ausreicht, 
3 oder 4 GB braucht man nicht unbedingt aber wenn man oft mehrere Sachen laufen hat u.a schon .
Win 7 und Vista Sp2 läuft auch mit 1 GB Ram nur wird es 
dann schnell knapp wenn man mehrere Sachen laufen hat , die Netbooks sind alle Standard mäßig mit Win 7 Starter und 1 GB Ram ausgestattet , wenn man ein 16 GB USB Stick hätte könnte man rein theoretisch auch Win 7 32 darauf installieren , die  64 Bit Vers. passt da nicht drauf.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2010)

Mein letzter Drucker hatte einen fetten Sticker drauf kleben: „No XP!” Für den gab es (anfangs) nur DOS-Treiber. Ich habe auch ne ganze Spielesammlung, die DOS braucht. Bin ich deswegen bei 16Bit geblieben? Nein! Auch wenn das OS damals auf drei Disketten passte und wahnsinnig schnell war. (Die paar Sachen, die man da machen kann, gingen wirklich sehr schnell. Schneller als heute. Der PC war z.B. in zwei Sekunden hochgefahren.)

PS: Wenn es schon ums Platzsparen geht: Meine Ubuntu-Installation braucht samt Openoffice nicht mal einen GB. Egal ob AMD64 oder x86. Trotzdem fange ich nicht an, ihm das zu empfehlen: Der Junge will sich zwischen Windows 7 für AMD64 oder für x86 entscheiden. Und da ist der Speicherverbrauch wohl ein Kriterium. Wenn er das aber an erste Stelle seiner Prioritätenliste stellen würde, wäre Windows 7 wohl überhaupt falsch. Selbst Windows XP kommt mit deutlich weniger 5 GB aus. Wenn es  so wichtig wäre, würde er wohl kaum nur Windows 7 in den Vergleich nehmen.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

die SSDs sind nun mal alle noch recht kein und größere  sind nicht bezahl bar und 500 GB gibt es noch nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2010)

Oh es gibt 500 GB SSDs. Aber für was braucht man eine 500 GB große SSD fürs OS und ein paar Programme?
Leistung kostet halt, also werden die dir eine SSD nicht nachschmeißen.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

es gibt auch Quanten Computer ,
app Win 7 32 es läuft da zwar alles aba ich muss ehrlich 
zugeben das mir ubuntou 10.5 wesentlich besser gefällt als Windows 7. 
ich versuche grade die 64 Bit Vers. auf einen 8 GB Stick zu installieren, 
sagen wir es mal so... es würde funzeln und mir besser gefallen als  Win7 64 ,
was spricht eigentlich gegen Linux Ubuntu ? 
Windows Programme kann man einige mit Wine laufen lassen und ich würde mich tot lachen wenn da mehr läuft als mit Win 7 64 z.b.  dann hau ich Microsoft das Windows 7  um die Ohren und will mein Geld zurück


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2010)

ubuntou gibt es nicht...
Und wenn dir Linux besser gefällt, dann nutzt es und hack nicht dauernd auf Windows 7 rum nur weil du mir Erneuerungen nicht klar kommst!


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

naja es kostet nix ich kann es so oft installieren wie ich will und ich 
schätze bald das sich mein Netbook Intel Atom mit Ubuntu vielleicht auch wohler fühlt als mit Windows 7 
^^^^^es kostet nix kann man doch mal ausprobieren 
und wenn es gefällt lässt man es so.
ma abwarten .. wie es auf dem Stick am PC hier läuft ... upps brauche ich da eigentlich noch eine SSD ne nö ?
ein 2. 8 GB USB Stick vielleicht, oder ich nehme die HDD als Daten Speicher ? 
Das währe ja ein Witz wenn die 64 Bit Vers. von Ubuntu 
auf nem 8 GB Stick laufen würde und das Problem mit kein 64 Bit Flash gibt es da auch nicht , weil der es einen Flash Player für 64 Bit Linux gibt aba nicht für Windows 
Im Bios habe ich schon mal um gestellt 1. boot LW das USB Stick


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2010)

1. Der Atom unterstützt kein AMD64.
2. Auch Flash gibt es nur für x86.
(Ist halt beides für die Tonne.)

Achja: Wenn Flash im Netbook, dann sollte die HDD raus. Das spart ordentlich Akkuleistung. Ich habe meinen Eee längere Zeit mit ner Flash-Karte genutzt. Alelrdings war die (dank USB) doch reichlich viel langsamer als ne interne Platte.


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2010)

Flash  64 gibt es nur für Linux 
für Windows nur 32


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2010)

ist doch egal, die meisten wie ich benutzen eh nur ie 32bit. und es läuft, mit flash.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt auch Quanten Computer ,


 
Aber nur in deiner Phantasie. 

Die 64 bit hat rund 2,5GB mehr Festplattenplatz belegt als die 32bit.
Wenn die Programme dazu kommen, wachsen beide gleichbleibend an. 
Nimm die 64 bit.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nur in deiner Phantasie.




nee ich hab einen


----------



## xEbo (16. Februar 2010)

Wisst ihr was ich schade finde? Dass oftmals Diskussionen in ein reines Bashing ausarten? Habt ihr verlernt zu argumentieren?

Ich möchte hier für ein wissenschaftlichere Argumentationsmethodik plädieren: Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt sollte diese auch beweisen. Vorallem in einer depersonalisierten Umgebung wie Foren sollte man sich gefälligst daran halten. Sonst ist der Informationsgehalt gleich null.
Sollte man von eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen sollte man sich wenigstens an Rudimentäre Umgangsformen halten. Hier sollte man auch wenigstens sachlich gegenargumentieren und nicht immer diese Gegenfragerei oder beleidigende Äußerungen von sich geben. Dadurch katapultiert sich der Poster einfach nur selbst ins Aus, da ihm dadurch jedwede Seriösität verloren geht.

@topic:

Ich habe Vista64 genutzt, Win7 64 genutzt, Gentoo x64 genutzt. Alle liefen sauber ohne Kompatibiltätsprobleme. Merkbare Leistungseinbußen gegenüber 32bit konnte ich nicht festellen. Ob ich jetzt dem Starter des Threads zu 32bit raten würde? Ich denke nicht, da ich der Meinung bin man sollte nicht zu den ewig gestrigen gehören.
Ob Kompatibilätsprobleme auftreten können? Ja natürlich, so wie mit jedem Softwarewechsel Probleme auftreten können.
Ob ein 64bit OS mehr Speicher verbraucht? Nicht zwingend, es sei denn es soll die Abwärtskompatibilität gewahrt werden. Dann braucht man eben noch 32bit Emulationsprogramme, Bibliotheken usw.

Zum Thema "Win64 = doof": Man sollte sich immer vorab informieren ob die Programme die man im Einsatz hat auch auf der neuen Architektur laufen. Sollte dem nicht so sein gibt es zumeist Konkurrenzprodukte die eben diese unterstützen.
Wer unverzichtbare Software hat die eben nicht Lauffähig ist, kann diese dann emulieren oder aber einfach beim alten System bleiben. Ein neueres Betriebssystem ist dadurch aber immer noch nicht schlecht/doof sondern schlicht und ergreifend für den Zweck des Nutzers ungeeignet.
Wer auf neue, kaum getestete Software in einer Produktivumgebung zurückgreift ist reif für die Klapsmühle.#

mfg


----------



## Macximilian (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt nennt er Netbooks als Beispiel für ausreichende Leistung. Das finde ich nicht richtig. ^^
Die Aussage "4GB braucht man nicht außer wenn man mehrere Programme gleichzeitig laufen hat" hebt sich auch selbst auf, und die allgemeine Treiberfrage ... ich finde es ging doch hier um den Vergleich von 32bit und 64bit im Allgemeinen und im Bezug auf den Speicherverbrauch.
Wenn ein Programm nicht läuft, dann kanns nämlich auch sein, dass die Software veraltet ist, und nicht, dass das Betriebsystem ******* ist.
Der Ansicht bin ich. 

EDIT: Schön das mein Vorredner das noch so schnell erzählt hat bevor ich meinen Post abgeschickt hab.


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2010)

xEbo schrieb:


> mfg



Win 64 ist nicht doof nur es bringt keine nennenswerten Vorteile und auch 2010 hat sich daran nicht viel geändert :   weil der Hersteller da meinst alle nicht mitspielen und lieber für 32 Bit was machen...
 sehr vieles älteren Tools/ Programmen dazu inkompatibel sind  kein Ersatz gibt und heute immer noch das meiste für 32 Bit hergestellt wird,  
es ist  ganz selten  das sich Hersteller wirklich die mühe heute machen, 
Anwendungen für 32 und 64 Bit zu machen .
wie gesagt ich kenne nur ein einzioges Brenn Programm
wo es zwei Vers. für gibt ein mal eine 32 und ein mal eine 64 Bit Vers. da heißt InfraRecorder und ist eins der besten Free Brenn Tools !
Und falls es immer noch keiner gemerkt hat, aber eine richtige Entwicklung an Software findet heute gar nicht mehr statt, die Hersteller nehmen ihren alten 32 Bit  Quell Code machen da ein paar kleine Änderungen und verkaufen uns das dann als Neu und weil man früher  nur 32 Bit hatte sind diese Sachen heute auch nach wie vor in 32 Bit . Das 64 Bit OS da muss schon 8 oder GB im PC haben hat man nur dann Vorteile wenn du s.g. echte 64 Bit Video Schnitt Software nutzt kostet so um die 600 bis 1000 €  und diese in der lage ist größere Daten mengen zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Lyran (17. Februar 2010)

Immernoch: Die Programme die du nutzt müssen nicht in 64bit geschrieben sein, auch x86 Programme profitieren von x64 -> mehr verfügbarer Ram, x64 CPUs werden richtig ausgenutzt

Ob ein Brennprogramm, Browser oder anderes Mini-Tool in 32 oder 64bit geschrieben sind ist doch egal, der große Vorteil liegt halt in der Möglichkeit mehr Ram zu addressieren.

Und zur Kompatibilität: von meinen ca. 50 Spielen und vllt 100 Anwendungen gibt es 2 (!) die nicht laufen, McAfee 8.5 und Norton PartitionMagic 8.0.5


----------

